# Maine/Whites Dump Fest -  Feb 19-20 2015



## billski (Feb 18, 2015)

Looking like a jackpot for the Maine hills, with a refill on the weekend.  Far enough away from the niar.  May have to point the wheels towards Saddleback.


----------



## moguler6 (Feb 18, 2015)

Just got back from Saddleback.  Kennebago quad went down yesterday and down all day today which sucked!  Check that its running before you head up.  It's crazy how the further south you drive the bigger the snow banks right now.  There's way more snow in north shore mass then Maine.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 19, 2015)

Wildcat got around 11" from this


----------



## dlague (Feb 19, 2015)

Concord, NH got 5-6 inches from this and while driving north noticed higher amounts.


----------

